# Difference between OBS Classic & Studio Fileoutput?



## Abszol (Jun 17, 2016)

Hello,

I never do this by creating two threads in the same day but this is actually quite interesting.

For any OBS developers, could you point me or explain to me the difference between your two main Fileoutput functions to the computer.

OBS Classic (The one I currently use) seems to have a lock on the Fileoutput that discourages/doesn't allow any outside programs to open the file, even for reading while it's being recorded live.

OBS Studio on the other hand allows the Fileoutput to be read in and follow it's byte array, what exactly are the two differences and is there any possibility for myself to manipulate OBS Classic to unlock the seemingly locked File for reading while live?

Thank you much, this is actually a giant part in my other programs step forward for making tournament streamers have it easy.


----------



## Jim (Jun 17, 2016)

First of course I need to ask the obligatory question:  why aren't you able to use studio?  (AKA what feature is missing that you need in your case, or what's wrong if you're having a problem?)


----------



## Abszol (Jun 17, 2016)

Jim said:


> First of course I need to ask the obligatory question:  why aren't you able to use studio?  (AKA what feature is missing that you need in your case, or what's wrong if you're having a problem?)


The main issues are the missing replay buffer stream and the other issue is that the text source doesn't have the custom width and height restrictions you could place on a text output. Those two are hindering myself from actually using Studio, it's simply amazing other than those two features missing.


----------



## Jim (Jun 17, 2016)

Ah it needs replay buffer, and text source is lacking.  I agree.  Guess you caught me on the two weak points there for now, they'll be added/fixed.

As for your problem, if you're able to modify the source, just add XFILE_SHARED flag to the second parameter of the XFile::Open call and that'll fix the problem.


----------



## Abszol (Jun 17, 2016)

Jim said:


> Ah it needs replay buffer, and text source is lacking.  I agree.  Guess you caught me on the two weak points there for now, they'll be added/fixed.
> 
> As for your problem, if you're able to modify the source, just add XFILE_SHARED flag to the second parameter of the XFile::Open call and that'll fix the problem.



Is there any way you can point me where I can do this in the program code/where to find it? I haven't played with OBS yet and my knowledge on C/C++ is very limited (I'm a Java developer)


----------



## Jim (Jun 17, 2016)

Sure.

Source/MP4FileStream.cpp:154


----------



## Jim (Jun 17, 2016)

Er, I meant parameter 3, sorry.


----------



## Abszol (Jun 18, 2016)

Jim said:


> Er, I meant parameter 3, sorry.


Hey Jim, is there a way to compile the OBS source code and not have to use Visual and all the other packages besides the Windows SDK's


----------



## Jim (Jun 18, 2016)

Classic version?  You need visual studio and all the relevant sdks.


----------

